# Media Day Thread (The Wait Is Over!)



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

FINALLY! Media Day is the first calendar day of the NBA season, IMO. New players in new unis, and training camp starting the next day. Preseason games and new stats are only a week away. Gotta love it.

Is anyone else ready for this season to get underway? I sure am.

Barrett goes live from media day from 2-3 here: mms://media9.rosecitydigital.com/Live

I'll be posting pictures from blazers media day and others. 

These two blogs will be checking in.
http://behindblazersbeat.blogs.oregonlive.com/
http://tailgate.blogs.oregonlive.com/

aaaand I believe there's CSMN tonight. Good stuff!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

any web broadcasts. that link you posted didnt work.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Samuel said:


>


This reminds me of a song from my youth.

"One of these things, is not like the others, one of these things just doesn't belong . . ."


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Reep said:


> This reminds me of a song from my youth.
> 
> "One of these things, is not like the others, one of these things just doesn't belong . . ."


Uncalled for - Felton can't help it that he's short.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

blakejack said:


> Uncalled for - Felton can't help it that he's short.


Is it me, or does Morrison look either like some sort of homeless cat they pulled out from under the Burnside bridge or a serial killer fresh out on parole.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

blakejack said:


> Uncalled for - Felton can't help it that he's short.


Ha, that was almost exactly what I was going to reply.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

morrison does look like a smug cat


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

blakejack said:


> Uncalled for - Felton can't help it that he's short.


Oh, get real. I was referring to May's lack of a cheesy moustache.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> This reminds me of a song from my youth. . ."


By the Doobie Brothers -- One doobie and three brothers. 

(BTW, bets when 'stache loses the locks?)


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I couldn't help but notice the big headline on Olive "Live coverage from Blazers media day". Of course when you go into all the links, there is no content, and certainly no "live" coverage. Maybe the Oregonian should break down and get Quick a laptop (that isn't made by leapfrog).

BTW, the bucks photos should be a lesson as to why you don't hire cheap photographers. The lighting and background on those shots is terrible.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

what no blazer pictures?

why isnt nbatv showing anything?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

For crying out loud. Nobody had access to the media day broadcast?

What the heck did Miles say?


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I tried to listen to it. But all I caught was bits from what sounded like a Barret to Mcmillan interview (though it was cutting in and out so much I have no clue what they were discussing). Then I lost the connection and haven't been able to connect. Not sure if it's just me or their live broadcast died.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i dont know there is nothing on olive or blazer pages all the hype for nothing! not ever nbatv!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I hope they at least post a podcast on the Blazers site for us addicts.

I won't get to listen to CSMN either, so I hope someone can recap that as well. 

Thanks in advance. :biggrin:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

My connection was cutting in and out too. Unfortunately Miles was the first one they interviewed, though I assume they'll air his interview on CSMN and put it up on the podcast.

What I did hear:

He's still getting back into shape from his injury, though he thinks he'll be ready by November.
Reiterates that he feels the big problem last year was trying to come back from injury too soon. I didn't hear much more than that.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Samuel said:


>



I like Zach's goatee. Did he have that last year?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

They did force Darius back on the floor too soon when his knee wasn't ready. Then he got the infection.

But he's *still* trying to get into shape/recover from the injury? I call B.S. 

Unless, by "still" trying to get back into shape, he means he's going to *start* working on his conditioning tomorrow so he'll be ready to play basketball in November, then sure....


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Some blog notes from Raef (nba.com):



> Posted by Raef LaFrentz on Oct. 2, 2006 at 6:50 p.m. ET
> 
> Media Day is wonderful. They are very organized and we’re going from station to station and having fun. I had a busy summer. Obviously, draft day I got traded so we had to sell the house and buy a new one and move all the way across the country. I was kind of busy, you know, but good change. We got out here, got our feet down and are getting accustomed to the area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I like Zach's goatee. Did he have that last year?


Technically that is a Van ****. I think last year he still kept his boyish face. 

After several brushes with law enforcement, Zach has decided to disguise his appearance by losing a bunch of weight and growing some facial hair. Dr. Snoz would be proud.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

So far on CSMN, they're talking about how Darius seems to have his head in the right place and that he's looking more muscular. Worked out with Michael Jordan's trainer over the summer.

Then again, I wouldn't expect MB to say "Darius' head is all messed up, we're in for a long year." That's Quick's job.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

and now, your 2007-08 Portland Trailblazer


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Even without Big ben, this is a very good starting 5:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

And a good write-up from The Tailgater blog at OregonLive.com 

The write-up about Zach worries me. The write-up about Martell and Roy does not.

And Darius? :whoknows:


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Reep said:


> This reminds me of a song from my youth.
> 
> "One of these things, is not like the others, one of these things just doesn't belong . . ."



Please, no racism. The really black guy in the back just blends in with everyone else. 

_-I'm color blind, people tell me I'm white, I just have to take their word for it._


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

If anyone wants to know more about Tim Grover, the former trainer of MJ and trainer of Darius Miles this offseason, there's an article about him here:

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1208/is_39_227/ai_108196827



> A mile away from the house that Mike built, Chicago s United Center, sits Hoops The Gym, the house that Tim built.
> 
> Tim Grover is Michael Jordan's ex-trainer and president of A.T.T.A.C.K. Athletics, where he serves as coach, big brother and personal trainer to seemingly everyone in the NBA who's from, has played in or, heck, knows somebody in Chicago. Grover first garnered national attention more than a decade ago when Jordan credited him with creating a fitness plan that transformed Jordan's body into a machine.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Raef LaFrentz said:


> Media Day is wonderful.


Even if media day IS wonderful, don't say that. No one will believe you.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh yeah, Quick was surprising with a mildly positive blog entry, in spite of Zach and Darius.



Behind the Blazers Beat Blog said:


> The scene was predictable Monday as the media horde surrounded Randolph and Miles, but little if anything meaningful came out of it. They simply aren't that interesting, especially up against the engaging Roy, the thoughtful Webster, the honest Jack, the maturing Joel Przybilla, the perseverance of Dan Dickau, and the vision and class of coach Nate McMillan.
> 
> *This team doesn't figure to win much this season. But there are enough good guys - guys who get it - and enough voice of reason in McMillan that this team can once again become a team that Portland is proud of. And quickly.*


Emphasis mine. See the optimism for yourself

Also, there are some tidbits over at the Columbian's Blazers blog, including tidbits on Joel, LaMarcus, Magloire and the GM search.


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, is there ever anything positive said about Darius?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

M3M said:


> Well, is there ever anything positive said about Darius?


Nope...has hasn't done anything positive since his 41pt outburst as the "Punisher." :rofl:


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

you can watch all of the interviews on the blazer web site. http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Trail_Blazers_Media_Day-190560-1218.html


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Like Roy talked about I hope one day the Rose Garden will be the arena where teams hate playing. Roy said all the other rookies said they hated playing at Washington because of the noise.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> Like Roy talked about I hope one day the Rose Garden will be the arena where teams hate playing. Roy said all the other rookies said they hated playing at Washington because of the noise.


I know the MC (often) was a place teams hated playing in. I'm not sure if the RG ever got that reputation. I hope it does soon enough tho.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> I know the MC (often) was a place teams hated playing in. I'm not sure if the RG ever got that reputation. I hope it does soon enough tho.


If only they'd kill the lights, that flashy advertisement ring, annoying skits, and the loud music (in favor of an organ) I think they could recreate the old school feel the glass palace had.


----------



## catinahat (Jan 2, 2003)

One interesting answer to the question to Miles asking if he wants to be here. He said yes he wants to be here if they want him here. A bit of insecurity showing there. Maybe he came to realize that no one wants him anywhere.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Foulzilla said:


> Ha, that was almost exactly what I was going to reply.


 I was going to say the only one with a beard.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Even without Big ben, this is a very good starting 5:


What happened to Rip's hair?


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Samuel said:


> If only they'd kill the lights, that flashy advertisement ring, annoying skits, and the loud music (in favor of an organ) I think they could recreate the old school feel the glass palace had.


very unrealistic. 

kill the lights? if you mean lower the lights on the crowd, that's an accident (read: lawsuit) waiting to happen. 

flashy advertisement ring? every sports venue has ads- Portlands aren't any more annoying, and ads are a way of life. 

annoying skits? the idea is to keep fans' attention when the team isn't on the court. what would you do instead? I happen to like when the kids do the race, and for some reason I even find myself enjoying the "kiss me" segment. and no, I'm not old.

and lastly- organ music... that is a horrible, horrible idea. i am not the biggest hip hop or techno music fan in the world, but I would much rather hear that than organ music. the idea is to increase the energy, not bring it down.


IMO people who want to bring back the feel of the MC don't remember it right- and maybe were never even there. There were some great games there, but there were some great teams there too- people remember Drexler, not the noise level of the Coliseum. by my memory, the Damon/Sheed era at the RG was way louder and more exciting than the Drexler/Porter era at the MC.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Funniest image:









I guess if you're a Knicks fan, and you don't laugh, you'll cry.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

If only there were two balls available during a game


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

meru said:


> Funniest image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is somthin' you'll never see again. Either of theos guys trying to pass to the other!


----------

